# EZPRINTS A Scam?



## LawrenceChiu (Sep 16, 2011)

I apologize if this is not the right place to post it and please move it to the right location if I did not. 

Right now, I'm facing a huge problem with EZPrints and I'm unable to contact them through email or phone for the past week.
I have bought $70 of photos from them and when the delivery came, the UPS guy told me that the box was crushed and was empty. 
So... where's the picture? I'm pretty sure the UPS guy wouldn't want bunch of random photos...

So yeah, I've used EZPrints for the past 2 years and they were fine up until now.
It's nearly impossible to get a hold of them, I've sent them like 10-15 emails with no response and I get put on hold for 2 hours then I just hang up. 
I'm about to call my bank right now to cancel the transaction with them so they can't take my money and leave.

Has anyone ever had a similar problem?


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 16, 2011)

I've never used them before, but if you've been using them for years with no problems up till now it may just be a honest mistake...

If you can't get a hold of them, I would definitely have the transaction canceled.  You may have to pay a small fee to do that, but if the fee is smaller than the transaction amount (which I'm sure it will be, lol), it's still worth it...


If it is a scam, it's a very strange one...


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 16, 2011)

I would give them a few days though, they _should_ send you new prints at no charge.  If they won't do that, then it's time to have the transaction canceled.


----------



## Edsport (Sep 17, 2011)

I've bought a few prints from them in the past with no problems...


----------



## Destin (Sep 17, 2011)

All my photos that get ordered from my smugmug site are printed and shipped by ezprints. Over 100 orders this year, and I haven't gotten a single complaint yet. I'd say it's just an honest mistake.


----------



## Railphotog (Sep 17, 2011)

Your title appears to be misleading, that EZPrints is a scam site or has scammed you.  You've dealt with them for a while with no problems but are having one with this order.  I'd say its more of a poor (or lack of) customer service than a deliberate scam.  I've never dealt with them so cannot comment on their service.


----------

